# Thoughts on How Many...?



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello 2coolers, I am BBQ'n for about 35+ people toward the end of next month. I have designated Pork Butts as the meat of choice. From your experience how many do you think I would need to serve lets say 40 people. On average the ones that I have been purchasing have been about 8 lbs. I am figuring about a pound of meat per person so I am thinking 5 would be enough. There will also be sides such as rice and beans and tater salad etc. I also planned on cooking about 5-10 rings of sausage. On my pit I have only cooked two but I believe it could handle all 5 if you folks think that would be good. I am trying to do this without having to borrow my buddies pit. Any advice would be greatly appreciated...thanks. Pic of pit so you can somewhat determine the size of it....


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

1 lb per person? That's a ****e ton of pork per person, and I loves me some pulled swine! Are you doing sammies? I normally average 1/3-1/2 per person/sammich and typically have an over abundance after everyone has eaten. Good rule of thumb is that your meat will reduce to about 50% of the weight after cooking. With feeding 40 plus, I'd probably do at least 50 lbs precooked. With adding the sides and sausage, you could probably be a little more conservative, but leftover pulled pork vacuum sealed is phenomenal! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

Btw, good looking smoker! I smoked 3 briskets (almost 50 lbs) on my smoker that is about that size. You should be able to squeeze 5-6, butts on depending on the size. Also, are there gonna be kids or adults? I typically don't account for kids, as they are not the biggest fan of PP. (On another note, both of my kids now request PP sammiches... Thank God!!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Did a huge pork butt and 1/2 brisket yesterday, used 6 packs of buns so lots of sandwiches, it fed just under 20. Had red beans and rice and kfc recipe slaw ( try this one guys, its nice)


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the thought. I might consider doing for since I will also be have sausage, sides and appetizers going on through the day. I always tend to over cook and eat bbq for a week straight after.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Phat Boy said:


> Btw, good looking smoker! I smoked 3 briskets (almost 50 lbs) on my smoker that is about that size. You should be able to squeeze 5-6, butts on depending on the size. Also, are there gonna be kids or adults? I typically don't account for kids, as they are not the biggest fan of PP. (On another note, both of my kids now request PP sammiches... Thank God!!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks, I purchased from my grandpa last year for Christmas. He was asking $100.00 for it, I gave it to him and he gave me a $50.00 back. It was practically new when I got it. I remember him cooking on it 4 times and then it moved into the barn where it sat for close to 6 years.


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

You practically stole it from him! Looks like it's at least a quarter inch thick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

1/2 lb meat per person and you will have plenty of leftovers


----------



## skeeter1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Gottagofishin said:


> 1/2 lb meat per person and you will have plenty of leftovers


agree


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

something my old man showed me long ago was that when cooking for the masses brisket/pork goes a lot further when cubes as opposed to sliced. I guess folks eyes are lot bigger than there stomachs when they see all those slices in a foil pan. Seems you see a lot less meat in the trash can when u cut it that way (in my experience)


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Phat Boy said:


> You practically stole it from him! Looks like it's at least a quarter inch thick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Understanding how my grandpaw is, he was not looking to make money on it, nor was it my intention of "stealing it". He just wanted to get rid of it. If he can help us grandkids in any way he is always willing. This will be a pit that I will cherish and have for the rest of my life unless I completely cook through it which will take an extremely long time. Once a year it will be wheeled down and painted, cleaned and maintained as if it costed me $1000.00. I got a smoking deal on it and it was what I have always wanted. He was glad to see it go, has ate bbq that I cooked from it, and when I cleaned it up the first time offered to buy it back. I will be sad when the lord calls him up for I feel he doesn't have much time left with us.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Gottagofishin said:


> 1/2 lb meat per person and you will have plenty of leftovers


This is what I always figure. If you are in doubt, throw on a bag or two of chicken leg/thigh quarters, they are .39/lb at HEB right now. Cheap insurance in case a bigger crowd shows up really hungry.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you all for your input. I believe the 1/2 lb per person should get it done. I will also have anywhere from 6-10 rings of sausage, sides, appetizers etc. If it is still too much people will leave with a plate. Again thanks for all your input.


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

How'd it turn out? Pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

1/2 pound per person, as many have already said. I always err on too much though. About 3 8lb butts should get the job done. That will yield a lot of pulled pork. A bunch of sausage is a good idea too if you want to stretch things out a bit.


----------



## ajwoodsman (Jan 7, 2012)

with the sausage and sides three should be enough, i say cook 4 and have leftovers if it will fit, my 2


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Phat Boy said:


> How'd it turn out? Pics?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I have not done the cook yet. It will be going down next weekend 8-22-15. I will post pics of the process, I am hoping it all goes well. Scares me sometimes cooking for that many people, but I believe it will turn out just fine.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Well tomorrow is the big day...6 butts bought & 8 Rings of my uncle EJ's sausage. I believe I am going to go with 5 butts and all the sausage as we have a count of close to 50. I will post pics Monday of the process from start to finish....I just hope my old pit can handle that much swine at once.


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

I flaked and forgot when you were doing the cook when I asked for pics.

Good luck and have fun!!! I'm sure you will do great!!! I love doing big cooks like that!!! Last cook I did like that was 3 briskets combined to about 50 lbs and 3 butts weighing about 30 lbs. I'm always my harshest critic, but everyone else loved it. 

Also, are you making a sauce?

I'm not sure where you are located, but if you run out of room on your pit I could lend you my UDS that is good enough for 3-4 butts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Phat Boy said:


> I flaked and forgot when you were doing the cook when I asked for pics.
> 
> Good luck and have fun!!! I'm sure you will do great!!! I love doing big cooks like that!!! Last cook I did like that was 3 briskets combined to about 50 lbs and 3 butts weighing about 30 lbs. I'm always my harshest critic, but everyone else loved it.
> 
> ...


I am the same way and everyone seems to enjoy the food though. The butts are about 8.5 lbs. each. I decided not to make my sauce this time. When I am lazy I always buy the Myers BBQ sauce. It's the closest thing to what my home made sauce tastes like. I am in Victoria and appreciate you offering up your pit, but I believe I will be good. Worse comes to worse I will toss one on the old Webber, and cook the sausage on the fire box side on a SS grate that I have. I plan on injecting and rubbing down about 3:00 a.m. Saturday morning and having those bad boys on the smoker no later than 6:00 am. That should give me plenty of time to go low and slow and wrap them for the last two hours of cooking. I plan on serving around 6 in the afternoon...What do you think, think that's enough time for cooking?


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

Sounds like a good plan! What temp are you smoking at? I usually smoke my butts around 275 for about 10-12 hrs and will wrap just around 7-8 hrs, or when the fat cap splits and then I'll smoke for 2 hrs and then start probing for that buttah feel. That's what I love about butts, they are very forgiving!! Should be enough time! 

I have a buddy that will sear his on all sides in a cast iron pan first and then either smoke it for a few hours and finish in the oven or will sear it, then cook it in the oven, then finish it with smoking for a couple of hours. I can't imagine that it is very smoky. I've never tasted it, but he says it's great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Phat Boy said:


> Sounds like a good plan! What temp are you smoking at? I usually smoke my butts around 275 for about 10-12 hrs and will wrap just around 7-8 hrs, or when the fat cap splits and then I'll smoke for 2 hrs and then start probing for that buttah feel. That's what I love about butts, they are very forgiving!! Should be enough time!
> 
> I have a buddy that will sear his on all sides in a cast iron pan first and then either smoke it for a few hours and finish in the oven or will sear it, then cook it in the oven, then finish it with smoking for a couple of hours. I can't imagine that it is very smoky. I've never tasted it, but he says it's great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty much the exact steps and temp you do yours at....I also spritz apple & pineapple combination through the process. Not so sure about that oven Q, it may be excellent, it's just not my style. I'll sit in the heat, rain, and smoke as long as I have cold beer to drink.


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

StoryTeller said:


> Pretty much the exact steps and temp you do yours at....I also spritz apple & pineapple combination through the process. Not so sure about that oven Q, it may be excellent, it's just not my style. I'll sit in the heat, rain, and smoke as long as I have cold beer to drink.


Same here with the spritz, but I've never used pineapple..... Gonna have to try that!!! I have started to inject with AJ and the rub I make and will inject forever now!!... Gonna have to try PJ/AJ combo next time for injection. If I have to finish for the last hour in the oven I will, but only of it's wrapped in foil. I'm a glutton for punishment..... I'll sit through anything to que it up, drank or no drank!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a 10x10 canopy I put over my pit under a big shady oak! I have music and a fan to keep me cool! Love to bbq no matter what it is on the pit!


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry I didn't read the whole thread. 1/2 lb. per person should suffice, of course I would cook 1 lb. per person to make sure I had leftovers!í ½í¸Ší ½í¸Š


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Phat Boy said:


> Same here with the spritz, but I've never used pineapple..... Gonna have to try that!!! I have started to inject with AJ and the rub I make and will inject forever now!!... Gonna have to try PJ/AJ combo next time for injection. If I have to finish for the last hour in the oven I will, but only of it's wrapped in foil. I'm a glutton for punishment..... I'll sit through anything to que it up, drank or no drank!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the pit at 6 this morning. Don't have the app to post now will toss them up Monday...getting good color and yes injection is a must on the pork butts.


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

Sweet!!!! Dangit..... Makin me want to throw on something now!!!! Lol

My butts that I smoked before, when I did not inject, always turned out great, injecting the spices put it over the top!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddio (Sep 6, 2006)

I did #28 of pork butts last week after removing bone and excess fat after cooking yielded #14 of pulled meat.
I allowed 1/4 pound per sammich worked out perfect for group of 35.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Well for those who are interested, the cook went very well. We had a turn out of 50+ people. 5 pork butts, 8 rings of EJ's sausage and several sides left me with 1 pan of pulled pork, and lots of buns. The common remark was "it doesn't need a bun". All in all everyone ate well and had a good time. Sorry I don't have any pictures of the final product in the pans but you have all seen sausage and pulled pork before, but I do have one that is close to the final product before I put them in foil to finish off. Thanks for all your comments and advice. Looking forward to doing it again soon.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

looks very good. Dogs love BBQ day.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

manintheboat said:


> looks very good. Dogs love BBQ day.


 Yes they do. She is in almost every pic I put up because she cannot seem to go away until the food comes off. Note the little burnt end on the shelf she is waiting on. She definitely got her fill that day and is still probably paying for it.


----------

